# cockapoo coughing



## jenlg

My cockapoo goes through this coughing fits. Almost like hacking. The vet said something about it being a bronchial condition this type of breed of dog can develop. Has anyone heard of this? Is anyone else dealing with the same thing?

He can have the fits out of a dead sleep or laying still.

Thanks for any help.
Jen


----------



## flowerchild

Bette does something similar, she makes an almost hacking sound, and seems to almost bring something up. Our vet put her on Benadryl for allergies. She still does it occasionally as long as I give it to her everyday, and frequently if I forget. Maybe ask your vet if it could be an allergic reaction?


----------



## dio.ren

Molly does this sometimes but it's cause she picks up everything off the ground........I am constantly digging in her mouth. Not sure when she will stop this but it's frustrating I say "leave it" hundreds of times in a day when we go for walks. She doesn't seem to care though. Maybe cause we had her as a puppy in the winter so now summer is a new experience??


----------



## jenlg

We thought at first he, Buster, had allergies. There are times when he coughs and gags like he is going to bring something up. But this is different, sometimes during the coughing spells his body spasms. It's a loud exhale sound and inhales deeply during each breath. Tonights episode was a long one. He just looks at us like....do something. We are calling the vet on Monday, there has to be something else other then a bronchial issue.

Thank you both for your thoughts, I appreciate it. Buster was a resuce from a puppy mill breeder almost 4 years ago. I don't like to see him like this.


----------



## dio.ren

Did you bring him to the vets??


----------



## flowerchild

Oh, poor Buster! Thea coughing sounds much worse than Bette's. good luck, hope the vet figures it out tomorrow!

Bette is a rescue, too, but from a better situation. Her elderly owner had to go into a care home. So happy for Buster that he has a real home and family, now. I hope he's well soon.


----------



## Lins61

The only time Pickle has coughed it turned out to be kennel cough. I didn't realise how virilant it was. It was a nightmare because he had to be kept in for weeks. He wasn't that sick with it but we were told 10 weeks  He wasn't a happy puppy. Anyway this year he has had the drops up the nose for kennel cough as it was required when we went away and he was in kennels. We haven't had it since touch wood. It can actually be very serious and we were lucky he only had a mild case of it.


----------



## tessybear

Sounds like kennel cough to me. Bonnie has had it twice although she has had the jab. Dexter never caught it from her.


----------



## ElaineR

Sounds very like kennel cough to me too.. Bobby had a really bad bout of it last year and needed antibiotics.. He's never been near a kennel but just meeting other dogs is enough. What we did was to take a video of him coughing and showed this to the vet. But if you suspect it is this I would tell the vet before you take him in.. Our vet made sure no other dogs were in the surgery at the same time because it is really contagious!!! Hope the wee toot is better soon.. It is horrible when they are ill.


----------



## vickie

Oscar kept doing this a while ago. I asked a friend of ours who is a vet and he said that it was a flap of skin which is at the back of his throat and he has to get used to it being there. It sounds like he is choking on something. He suggested leaving him when he does it and he should get used to it. He hasn't done it for a while now.


----------



## jenlg

Thank you everyone for the information. I have a call into the vet, waiting to hear back. I really don't know where he would have gotten the kennel cough from though. He's never been around other dogs since we've had him and never in a kennel. 

I found this on Wikipedia : The disease can last initially from 10 to 20 days and can rebreak when the dog is put into a stressful situation which puts stress on the dog's immune system.

This has been off and on for over a year. The vet never mentioned kennel cough when she first saw him. Really not sure now, hopefully we can get some answers.


----------



## Clarkey

I have been watching this thread with interest. Zipper had kennel cough when he was younger, he seems OK but every now and again will get episodes of it that last around 5/10 minutes. It seems to be when he is excited, which could coincide with pulling on his lead but not always? He will cough as if he has kennel cough for a while then stop?

For example we went out for about an hour yesterday all on the lead. No coughing at all then when he met a dog about 5 minutes from home (and didn't really pull) he did it twice? 

I've tried a collar and a harness and its the same, both aren't too tight.

Is this the same as you are experiencing?


----------



## jenlg

Sorry I haven't been back to reply to you sooner. We've had a family emergency here.

Buster is not usually on a leash, where we live he doesn't need one when he's out. I read all the information on the kennel cough to my husband and we both believe that is not the problem with Buster. The vets office still thinks its the bronchial condition.

I have finally been at the right place and right time to film Buster when he has his coughing fits. So, hopefully when we show it to the vet she will have a better understanding of what he is going through. I was trying to see if I could post a clip here of it but am having difficulty. I figured maybe someone else would be able to compare what their dog is going through with ours. That make sense? lol

Either way, we are still trying to figure it all out. Poor puppy.


----------



## DB1

Hi, a couple of months ago I thought Dudley may have Kennel cough, took him to the vet who said he was completely healthy, no temp etc but that it could be from my description, so I kept him in for a while...until I noticed a small article about 'reverse sneezing' in a dog mag, did a bit of research (ie looked up vids on you tube!!) and decided that was definitely what he was doing, it can be caused by a soft pallet but I didn't think he had that, the article I read said often the cause is unknown but maybe allergies, and a friend said a previous dog of hers often did it in the spring. I decided Dudley had probably got something in his nose while out and about that caused it (allergic reaction), after about a week of it he stopped and hasn't done it since.


----------



## cathlee7

jenlg said:


> My cockapoo goes through this coughing fits. Almost like hacking. The vet said something about it being a bronchial condition this type of breed of dog can develop. Has anyone heard of this? Is anyone else dealing with the same thing? He can have the fits out of a dead sleep or laying still. Thanks for any help. Jen


 hi my Harvey has this, and it has proved to be a cardiac cough. Stable on meds. Needs investigating


----------



## cathlee7

jenlg said:


> My cockapoo goes through this coughing fits. Almost like hacking. The vet said something about it being a bronchial condition this type of breed of dog can develop. Has anyone heard of this? Is anyone else dealing with the same thing?
> 
> He can have the fits out of a dead sleep or laying still.
> 
> Thanks for any help.
> Jen


my Harvey has this. 13 years now Collapsed one day, briefly only. Diagnosed with over large heart. This cough is called a Called a Cardiac cough. Helps to rub his neck underneath chin gently. And lots of reassurance, to prevent stress making things worse Doing well and less coughing on meds. This Needs investigating. It Sounds like kennel cough, but X-rays first clue. To enlarged heart


----------

